# Gods of the Cosmos/Del Mantos bloodline?



## Phighterpilot (Aug 25, 2018)

Any thoughts on dogs from these kennels, what's the good the bad and the unknown? I'm getting a pup from God of the Cosmos and would like to know other people's experiences with there bloodline, like health issues, structure, prey drive and whatever? I think there solid dogs and producing to improve the breed. I'm very excited for my pup just like to know what others have experienced?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Gods of the cosmos is a very good kennel. All of their animals are very consistent but they are very high drive toy and prey. I do not currently own any of their dogs but my dog's breeder has now taken on their blood to add to hers. All the animals that she is produced with her gods of the cosmos dogs have been amazing. I say you will get a fine animal out of anything that you get from their kennel. They are very honest people and they will be very straightforward with you anything that you want to know about your animal or their bloodline.


----------



## Phighterpilot (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks! Prey/Toy drive is exactly what I want, really appreciate your input.


----------



## Hypercane (Aug 22, 2017)

I've known Sam since 2008. She owns My dog "Mocha's" dad. I can tell you she loves her dogs and takes good care of them. I think she does health test too (?) She has a lot of good info on her site, but I haven't checked it out recently.
She has an awesome camera and takes great pics of her dogs! I wish my pictures came out that well  
Contact her, I am sure she would have no problem answering your questions.


----------



## Chris76 (May 26, 2021)

Great looking dogs. UKC 'PR' type heads with ADBA conformation.


----------

